# New Hogue grips comming out



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

Titanium grips on Sig at the 2007 Shot Show.

http://www.gunblast.com/images/SHOT2007/Day2/100_0192.jpg

Interesting, but I think I still like wood better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not my think - I like those stone grips I have seen on some of their 1911s better.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Tacky!!!

I don't like them...besides, my next grip purchase will be the Crimson Trace for my P226.

I found them online for just $235 with free Ground shipping. Once I test fire my used P226 that I bought yesterday, and am satisifed with the performance, I will order the grips.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah. Trying to get in with the bling bling "ooo shiny!" crowd!


----------

